# Codeine in Greece



## Don_Madge

A word of warning for anybody visiting Greece, medications containing codeine are restricted.

If you are taking any regular medication containing codeine you should have a letter from your doctor and take no more than one months supply into country.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## bognormike

presumably prrescriptions for things like co-codamol are ok? Didn't realise until recently that codeine is very habit forming, and over the counter it's not allowed in the uk (I think?). Does anybody know of any products that include it now over teh counter?


----------



## Grizzly

bognormike said:


> Does anybody know of any products that include it now over teh counter?


I think you can still buy Solpadeine /Solpadol over the counter - codeine and paracetamol. The over-the-counter drug has less codeine than the prescription Solpadol which is 30mg codeine and 500 mg paracetamol per tablet.

My doctor gave me a print-out of his notes as to why I take codeine with lots of stamps and signatures and I took 2 months supply to Greece. I have to admit I felt like a drug smuggler all the time but I had no problems !

G


----------



## Don_Madge

bognormike said:


> presumably prrescriptions for things like co-codamol are ok? Didn't realise until recently that codeine is very habit forming, and over the counter it's not allowed in the uk (I think?). Does anybody know of any products that include it now over teh counter?


Hi Mike,

See http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...codeine-tough-new-controls-counter-sales.html

Don


----------



## Hobbyfan

I'm sorry but I just can't resist this.

Apart from Greece, did you know that you can't get painkillers in the jungle?

It's because the parrots eat 'em all.


----------



## Grizzly

Hobbyfan said:


> It's because the parrots eat 'em all.


 :roll:  

Don't call us....we'll call you ...

G


----------



## suedew

Thanks for the info Don, do you know if this applies elsewhere in the EU? I am allergic to paracetamol, and more than a couple of days NSAI give me stomach problems, although I rarely use them Codeine is one of the few medications I can take without side effects (always take a coupleof senna with them  :lol: )
Will I need a GP letter for France/Spain/Portugal.
Have always just had themin my 'pill bag' when on holiday. Am aware they are opiate based medication and are prone to misuse by addicts.
Sue


----------



## Grizzly

suedew said:


> Will I need a GP letter for France/Spain/Portugal.


Yuo can buy over the counter codeine and paracetamol tablets in Italy anyway so imagine you won't need a GPs letter to bring in your own in reasonable quantities. I always keep my repeat prescription form in the van anyway in case I run out or am questionned about anything.

G


----------



## Don_Madge

Sue,

I've never come across the problem except in Greece. As G has said you can buy it over the counter in Italy.

Just to be on the safe side have a letter from your GP so you should not have any problems.

See http://eldd.emcdda.europa.eu/html.cfm/index5622EN.html I was even more confused after wading through that lot.

Don


----------

